# Electrical question



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Replacing the plug on a 120V window AC. Sounds simple doesn't it? Got a new commercial grade plug and cut off the old plug. Stripped the insulation off the cord, and much to my surprise, the only wire that is colored is the green ground wire. Trying to figure out, of the other two, which is hot and which is neutral. It's a flat cord and somewhat rough to work with. Anyone have enough knowledge to know which is hot and which is not?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Look closely at the flat wire and there should be small ribs* on the neutral side......green should be in the middle and smooth hot. Neutral will lead to the wide blade on the plug.

*Could be a small groove.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

No ribs, and the blades are the same size. However, there is a small ridge running down one side of the cord. I read that if there is writing on one side of the cord, that's the neutral side. Also read if there is a ridge on one side, that's the neutral wire. Well, there's both, and they are on opposite sides of the same side of the cord.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There's a possibility of continuity between neutral and ground if they are bonded in the AC housing. There should be no continuity between the hot and any other wire if the unit is turned off.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

This is driving me further nuts. Should have been about a 30 minute job. Murphy's Laws strike again.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Is the writing embossed in the cord?? Might help if we know the make and model. I think I have an old extension cord I can look at......it's flat and I'm sure the AWG is embossed.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It's a GE, probably made in China or Mexico. The writing is printed on the cord. Pretty faded, but best I can make out it says: SPT - 3 1 O S C 3/14AWG. So, it tells us it's 14 gauge.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> printed on the cord. Pretty faded


Printing would not be a good way to identify the conductor......can fade or wear off. A groove or ridge is more permanent. The smooth side would be better to print on.......the smooth side is hot.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The cord is smooth all over, except the thin ridge running down one side. I posted this question on an electrical forum and the answer from them was the side with the ridge is the neutral.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Correct.....ridge/rib is neutral. Haven't found my flat cord but I've checked a few of my kitchen appliances and the id is easy......but I had to get my reading glasses.....:laugh:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Wearing my second pair of eyes as well. Should know later on this afternoon if the new plug worked.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What?? Not hot enough to run the AC??....:laugh: I haven't shut mine off yet.....not with temps in the 80's.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I've got partial AC. But it is warmer than normal. Today the high has been 92F.

Well, I plugged the AC back in, with the new plug, and the fan ran fine in it. But, when I turned it to cool, the compressor didn't want to kick on. Kept trying to kick on until it shut the breaker off. Guess problem is internal to the AC.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like the AC has a few years on it. Might be time to replace it.....compressor could be locked up.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Smack the compressor with a rubber/wood mallet when it trying to start. You will need to smack pretty hard.

BG


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Smack the compressor with a rubber/wood mallet when it trying to start. You will need to smack pretty hard.
> 
> BG


*I had a similar issue with a fuel pump on a Dodge Caravan. Had to whack the gas tank with a rubber mallet (HARD!) and the pump would work for a few days before needing another whack. I ran for 5 months before that no longer worked. Have had a similar issue with a Ford Granada (302 V8) starter. One solid WHACK and it would work. :grin:

It has to do with a bad place in the commutator of the motor. If the motor stops on the bad place, it needs a whack to make contact and run. I have had success with only ONE A/C compressor doing the same thing! The A/C compressor is an induction motor and it generally is a failed bearing causing it to stick. If it works, it is likely a temporary 'fix' until the bad spot or bearing becomes too damaged to make any contact or spin up. :uhoh:

*


----------

